# Big Mistake Setting up my Background



## Rob117 (Jul 31, 2017)

I didn't do my due diligence (homework) when I was trying to figure out how to secure the background in my tank. It's a 3D rock background. I feel like such a bone head for not thinking about how I was doing it. I haven't stocked with cichlids yet as this is a new setup. I did however put in a couple of Albino Bristlenose Plecos, and they have found their way behind the background (can only get back there on one side) and haven't come back out. The background only has silicone along to top if they don't find their way out in a day or so, I'm afraid I may have to remove the background, as opposed to draining the tank resealing it and starting the cycling process all over again. Not sure what other choices I have.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd remove the background and start over.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Who did you get your background from? I siliconed a piece of plastic to the sides of mine and trimmed it with a dremel tool so the fish couldn't get back there. But yes, I'd remove the background and start over as DJ said.


----------



## peettee79 (Jun 14, 2017)

My Aqua Décor BG has fish that live permanently in the corner cavities, they can get out but seem to enjoy it back their....I have 2 Calvus that *** not seen since they were introduced hahaha,
If they die would they cause too much issue with water Quality, surely not for long with regular WC....open to hearing others opinions


----------



## Rob117 (Jul 31, 2017)

The background came with the tank. I was afraid the suggestion would be to start over, not looking forward to that at all.

Thanks! :?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The reason I said start over was that it was silicone at the top...preventing access.

Just slice it off with a razor blade and reattach using a better location.

You can keep your filters cycled...but will have to dry out the tank and wait for the new silicone to cure.


----------



## Rob117 (Jul 31, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> The reason I said start over was that it was silicone at the top...preventing access.
> 
> Just slice it off with a razor blade and reattach using a better location.
> 
> You can keep your filters cycled...but will have to dry out the tank and wait for the new silicone to cure.


I understood what you were saying, just have to make the time to do it. Also I don't have a second tank to put the plecos until it's all done over. In the interim, they came out from behind the background and I moved the intake tube up against the background and closed the gap (it's working for a temporary solution) Gotta grab a small tank and cheap filter this weekend. Then I have to get something clean to put the substrate in as well. I'm thinking I need to remove it in order for the tank to dry out, and I'm not sure the fumes from the silicone drying would affect it somehow. Here's a question: would putting the substrate in a trash bag be okay, or should I get a big enough clean bucket?

Thanks


----------



## Rob117 (Jul 31, 2017)

I took out the background today I figure by the time I get the tank dried out it will be dry itself. More than likely this weekend. The small pleco I thought was behind it wasn't there. Still 2 left. I also decided to add a couple of rocks, testing a layout even though I'll be taking them out. Is that layout sufficient?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Just make sure the rocks are stacked well and the bottom layer is against the bottom of the tank. I always make sure that there's no reasonable way that the fish can knock it over


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would put the substrate in the small tank and run your large tank filters on it as well...just to keep water and oxygen circulating for the beneficial bacteria.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Good idea DJ, there's a lot of bacteria that reside in the substrate.


----------



## Rob117 (Jul 31, 2017)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> Just make sure the rocks are stacked well and the bottom layer is against the bottom of the tank. I always make sure that there's no reasonable way that the fish can knock it over


The bottom layer is on the glass and the stacks are solid. Actually the substrate almost covers the bottom layer of the stack.

I'll take your suggestion DJ and wait until I get the second tank and do what you said. (my wife's gonna love that idea - another tank....lol)

But I figure no need to rush, may as well do it right.

Thanks


----------

